# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ASP.NET Web Forms >  نحوه طراحی و راه اندازی سایت فروش و رزرو بلیط هواپیما

## denjoores

سلام
کسی آشنایی کامل با نحوه ایجاد سایتی مانند
alibaba.ir
دارد که امکان خرید آنلاین بلیط سیستمی و چارتری هواپیما را دارد

بنده شدیدا به دنبال تیم حرفه ای برای ایجاد چنین سایتی هستم اگر کسی در زمینه فعال می باشد 
با بنده تماس بگیرد
09151369800
یوسفی

----------


## DPSxerex

با سلام
می تونین از expedia api استفاده کنید

----------


## mortezagt

اکثر سایتهایی که بلیت چارتر میفروشن، API های دارن که با بستن قرارداد با اونها، میتونی از سایت خودت اقدام به فروش بلیت کنی. 
اگر که میخوای همه چیز از خودت باشه که بعید میدونم اینطوری بخوای، پس خودت باید یه هواپیما رو کلا چارتر کنی و یه سایت بسازی و بلیت های خودت رو بفروشی

در نهایت اگر میخوای نماینده فروش باشی باید با یکی از شر کتهای چاتر کننده صحبت کنی. تنها راهش همینه

----------


## mojimojimoji

سلام
سایت www.airpass.ir رو یک سر بزنید من ازشون فروشگاه گرفتم خیلی راضی هستم همه پروازها رو دارند و بهتون فروشگاه رایگان فروش بلیط هواپیما میدهند هم چارتر هست هم سیستمی
امیدوارم مطلبم مفید بوده باشه

----------


## ticketcharter

سلام 

من یک سایت می خوام مثل آی چارتر ، لطفا اگر کسی میتونه طراحی کنه پیغام دهد.

این سایت را میخواهم به صورت ساب دامین برای تیکت چارتر نصب بشه.

----------


## hiparvaz

سلام
بچه های تیم های پرواز برنامه نویس هستند و تو این زمینه کارهای جالبی رو سیستم های نرم افزاری انجام دادن
به سایتش سر بزن و ازشون راهنمایی بگیر
در زمینه فروش بلیط هواپیما دارن خوب اسم در می کنن

----------


## Shn110

با سلام .من میخوام همه چیز از خودم باشه. چجوری میتونم از یک برنامه نویس کمک بگیرم؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## rahimi@sepahangostar.com

سلام دوستان 
شرکت سپاهان گستر که در زمینه طراحی سایت در اصفهان مشغول به کار است در زمینه طراحی سایت رزرو بلیط و طراحی سایت فروش بلیط کنسرت فعالیت دارد و در این زمینه چندین نمونه کار دارد 
برای دریافت اطلاعات بیشتر اینجا کلیک کنید

----------


## Amir917

سلام شما میتونید این رو از شرکت های مختلف از جمله فرانگر سیتی نت ایران تکنولوزی و... تهیه کنید 
https://www.faranegar.com/Products/OnlineBookingTicket
اینو ببینید. مثلا

----------

